# In-ceiling vs. In-wall speakers



## QBall (Jan 31, 2009)

I am wondering if anyone has any thoughts or advise about using in-wall or in-ceiling ceiling.

I am planning to develop my basement into a media room and was wondering if I look at flush mounting speakers or mounting on the wall. I am looking at putting in a 7.1 sound system.

I do not have a lot of knowledge about speaker configuration and sound movement principles so any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm assuming you are asking about the surround speakers only. I'd have to say it depends on the room.

I'm not a fan of in ceiling speakers. The main reason is directivity. Ceiling speakers are usually flush mounted and point straight down. With wall mounted speakers it is easier to place them where you want and move them if you find the optimizing the setup not ideal.

That being said. I put in ceiling speaker in my home but did so using existing speakers in a way that allowed my to direct them where I wanted them. For me I didn't have a back wall. So no choices here

The other thing you should consider is how close the listening position(s) will be from the back wall. If that is too small. One person will end up too close to one speaker and not the others and will suffer for it. Ceiling has an advantage for close back wall room arraingments.

Well that is my $.02

Kyle


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In ceiling speakers have the disadvantage of shooting the sound down to the floor where it will be absorbed by carpet, furniture and other items. In wall at least fires into the room and is less directional thus filling the room with sound.


----------



## QBall (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks kyle. Yes I was only referring to the surround speakers. It echoed my thoughts with regards to in-ceiling. I am looking for a clean look and figure if I am going with a build in then I will need to look at in-wall. I guess I am then restricted by the wall cavity. I appreciate the input.


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

You could take a look at my little build site for my ceiling speakers. The speakers aren't anything special (I'm in the process of replacing them), but the build may give you some ideas:

http://www.reefworkshop.com/speakers/

Here's the finished photo. Sorry it's a little grainy.


----------

